# 2013 Mahindra 4025 Loader Valve Broken



## Bama Raised (Jan 28, 2020)

I am having a difficult time finding a proper parts diagram and replacement parts for my 2013 Mahindra 4025 loader valve. If anyone has any insight on where I can find these things it would be greatly appreciated. Also, If anyone knows of a good cost effective way to repair it, i'm all ears. I will attach some pics below. Thank you!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you search out Besko and ansungusa, you may find that the valve is used throughout a variety of different tractor manufacturers... New holland for instance.
https://pdfslide.net/documents/part...qb-newholland-t1510-t1530-tc30-front-end.html
http://www.ansungusa.com/pdf/PartsManuals/FELK-MX2150QB-OldModel.pdf
It might open some venues to located parts at dealerships or machine / Hydraulic shops.


----------

